
The Ukrainian self-taught developer making the best-rated Apple translation app - Pete-Codes
https://www.nocsdegree.com/alex-left-a-tough-life-in-ukraine-and-taught-himself-to-code-and-make-apps/
======
Pete-Codes
I interviewed Alex who learned to code from books without the internet in
Ukraine, having to call up his brother and ask him if code was correct. He now
lives in Vienna and has made the best rated translation app in the App store.

------
chernikovalexey
Thanks for the interview, Pete! Ready to answer questions :)

~~~
Pete-Codes
Cheers mate!

------
alexgotoi
Interesting interview. Keep up the good work, Pete!

